# Set recordings over web problem



## simbeav (Mar 14, 2005)

Anybody else having problems setting recordings from the Virgin web site ? Everything was OK until they changed the MyVirgin web site, but from Monday I do not get the record option any more if I click on programme on the TV guide on Virgin's web site.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Same here - the recording option seems to have been removed.


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

Me neither.

Well it was good while it lasted ...


----------



## simbeav (Mar 14, 2005)

I shouldn't be, but I'm relieved. The thought of trying to get an individual problem of this sort fixed over the phone was not one I wanted to contemplate - Strange that I've seen no mention of it on here, DS or CF. I thought that it would be a well used feature.


----------



## swanny (Nov 28, 2002)

I have used it a few times but like you no longer get the option.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

glad it's not just me, thought it might have died when i went to FF 4


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Perhaps it'll come back someday. Hopefully in an improved version.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Perhaps it'll come back someday. Hopefully in an improved version.


assume it will as if you hover next to the signin/signout button above the listings it tells you that if you have a TiVo you can schedule recordings remotely.

Think someone else has mentioned this in another thread but VM do seem to be "updating" they're login system at the moment so its possible that somethings got unexpectedly "unplugged" during the move!


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

we currently have a fault with TiVo Remote Record guys. The Team are working on the fix.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Will this fix the problem with the mobile version, where you get a message saying that you don't have an active TiVo box, as well?


----------



## Wizard (Apr 4, 2004)

Apparently both things are related and both will be "up and running again very soon" according to a post on the VM forum


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

insider info 

they are trying to get the online record function working across all platforms.
this is taking longer than it should. but they would have had to keep shutting it down and opening it again for each platform over many weeks. so better to shut it down for a couple weeks than have loads of up and downs over a few months.


don't ask me who or how, my lips are sealed


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

It only worked 3 out of 6 times when I tried to use it.

Got home to 3 out of 6 of the six nations games I missed instead of all 6 

And no way of telling until I got home which were recorded, because the messages of successful record are on the TiVo, not on the web interface 

Hopefully we will soon get an interface that gives a real time view of our TiVo schedule and allow recording selection


----------



## simbeav (Mar 14, 2005)

alextegg said:


> It only worked 3 out of 6 times when I tried to use it.


If it ever comes back again, make sure that you fill in the "region" drop down box on the web page. I got caught out by that originally. If you don't set that it will record channels like National Geographic, Sky Sports etc. OK, but the old terrestrial channels come up with a "you do not receive this channel" type message.


----------



## richard_hamblen (Nov 7, 2002)

mines not working either.
when i rang the tivo support team on saturday they said it should be up sometime this week.


----------



## simbeav (Mar 14, 2005)

The option to record is back again - Haven't had a chance to check if it works yet though.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I sent two programmes to record - but the two things it has added were not the two I sent.

It seems to do the request for the programme after the one you request.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

ozsat said:


> I sent two programmes to record - but the two things it has added were not the two I sent.
> 
> It seems to do the request for the programme after the one you request.


Now I know why I have some unwanted in my upcoming recordings list. :down:


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

You get a TiVo message too.

It is being looked into - it is either the next programme after the one you want - or it hasn't catered for the time change correctly so is the programme showing an hour later.


EDIT: Its the later issue


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

That's why a 2 hour programme set ok


----------



## Robert V (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys, I've heard that the remote recording facility is back up and working.

_I work for Virgin Media, all views posted are my own_


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Robert V said:


> Guys, I've heard that the remote recording facility is back up and working.


It is back up but not working correctly.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Sadly, the mobile version still won't work. I still get a message saying I don't have an active TiVo. When are they going to ****ing fix this?! It worked fine before the update. 

If Digital Fanatic is reading, is there anything you can do to raise it. I've tried every other avenue, including Twitter.


----------



## Morgan_Alty (Apr 13, 2011)

Not been working for me for ages now - so toook time to call Virgin. After 30 mins on hold I was told that it only available on IE7 and above. Now I don't use internet explorer and access on a mac / ipad / iphone... they need to get this sorted.

I was also told that they had no other reports of any issues from 'testers' / customers - so if you get a spare half hour - call them!

Sure it will be worth it in the end... I want more Tivo and less VM customisation!

Rich


----------



## Bob49 (Mar 4, 2002)

It has worked for me -- after a fashion. Used it to try and record Celtic Connections on BBC Four and instead I got the Newport Folk Festival. Likewise I got Wife Swap USA last week - can't remember what I tried to set it for. The problem is I'm not absolutely sure that I asked it for the right programmes in the first place.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

it'll not have hit my vtivo just yet but Firefox v4.0 has just scheduled a web recording. will update when i spot it on my box.

ETA - web recording on planner so FF works fine, guess they're just using "IE only" so they don't have to think about any other browser.


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

I've successfully done one using the Safari browser.


----------



## Kal El (Feb 16, 2011)

Morgan_Alty said:


> Not been working for me for ages now - so toook time to call Virgin. After 30 mins on hold I was told that it only available on IE7 and above. Now I don't use internet explorer and access on a mac / ipad / iphone... they need to get this sorted.
> 
> I was also told that they had no other reports of any issues from 'testers' / customers - so if you get a spare half hour - call them!
> 
> ...


Well they just lied to you as they have had report of the exact same issue from me, twice!!!


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Morgan_Alty said:


> Not been working for me for ages now - so toook time to call Virgin. After 30 mins on hold I was told that it only available on IE7 and above. Now I don't use internet explorer and access on a mac / ipad / iphone... they need to get this sorted.


I expect its more of a case that it doesnt' work on IE6 ... wasn't IE7 around the time where MS started to make efforts to become more standards compliant?

Anyway, in line with what others have reported, I've had success with Firefox - and also the standard Android browser!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No problems here with Win7+IE8.


----------

